# Propane fridge



## Todd W. White

Art Gauthier, now 84, has retired and closed Maine Gas Refrigerator.

I talked to him today, and he has his company, his parts (new and old), his tools, his recharging station, and lots of refrigerators for sale. Whoever buys it will also be trained by Art on how to recharge the Servel's (or any gas refrigerator, for that matter), and how to setup the burners.

If you're interested, send me an email at and I'll put you in contact with him

Todd W. White
vintageservelrefrigerators.8k.com
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Petronius

This is an update for Maine Gas Refrigerator Service. Last summer their website did not work. Todd said that the owner, Art Gauthier, retired and closed the company. Well, I just tried the companies web site and it is up and running. I also called Art. He said that he is still selling parts and hopes he can get someone to learn the business. If you need parts for that old propane refrigerator or other propane appliances, get a hold of Art. 

http://www.mainegasrefrigerator.com/


----------



## Petronius

I forgot to mention. Maine Gas and Service has the retro fit burners. Call them. They will need to know the ground elevation of the property where the refrigerator is located so they can set the burner properly. You send them the old burner assembly and they will send you back a new one that reattaches. Cost is about $145, a lot cheaper than buying another refrigerator or trying to get someone to fix it.


----------



## Todd W. White

Art retired, then got bored, so he opened back up. At approximately 85, though, he won't be at it forever, so get your parts while you can.

He's looking for a buyer for his business - he'll train the buyer, sell him the business, and all of his parts, for $10,000.

If I had the money, I'd do it myself....


----------



## 1mainiac

Wonder if it would be worth bringing it to MI and trying the business. One advantage to the new units is electronic ignition no pilot light.


----------



## Petronius

1mainiac said:


> Wonder if it would be worth bringing it to MI and trying the business. One advantage to the new units is electronic ignition no pilot light.


Art told me that part of the training is to learn how to recharge the refrigerators. There really are no moving parts on them. About the only thing that goes wrong is the burner or it leaks refrigerant (ammonia I believe). You could learn how to repair stoves and other appliances and maybe take orders on new appliances. It might be worth a go at it.


----------



## 1mainiac

Wanna spend the rest of your life with the EPA and DEA looking over your shoulder start buying Ammonia in bulk LOL. I actually know how to recharge them and fix them just not sure it is worth the hassle. 10 years ago I knew of a dozen companies that did it now there is one left. There are more I am sure but that is companies I know of and do business with. Also most ammonia refer's only get around a 40 degree diff between the freezer and main box so you don't get the deep freeze like electric household refer's.


----------

